# Lake District authority Black and Grey waste facilities



## Harryw (Jun 1, 2021)

Not sure if these are already included in the WC POI map or not, couldn’t find them.








						Black & Grey Waste Disposal Sites in the Lake Dist
					

If you have on-board facilities please empty them at designated sites only, to avoid waste contaminating our many rivers and lakes. Click here for free sites across the county where you can empty.




					www.visitlakedistrict.com


----------



## barge1914 (Jun 1, 2021)

Only just published in the last few weeks by Cumbria Tourism, so possibly not. Feel free to add them. Trying to act responsibly I tried to use the recycling centre in Ambleside, didn’t half get Moaned at by the bloke in charge…local recycling for local people…League of Gentlemen  to mind


----------



## barge1914 (Jun 1, 2021)

moaned at…spellcheckers come up with the wise dear things!


----------



## barge1914 (Jun 1, 2021)

weirdest …Arrrgh!


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Jun 1, 2021)

barge1914 said:


> moaned at…spellcheckers come up with the wise dear things!



That's the one thing about modern life that gets my goat on a daily basis, bleedin' interfering stoopid ass chellspeckers!  

Wouldn't mind so much if they actually *worked* and were remotely *useful*.


----------



## SHABBINS (Jun 3, 2021)

Could I hitch one of those to my van and stay off grid for 2 years?


----------



## SHABBINS (Jun 3, 2021)

mariesnowgoose said:


> That's the one thing about modern life that gets my goat on a daily basis, bleedin' interfering stoopid ass chellspeckers!
> 
> Wouldn't mind so much if they actually *worked* and were remotely *useful*.


Do you keep horses Marie?
One of the most interesting explanations behind “gets my goat" involves racing horses. As early as the 1700s, goats were used as companion animals to help settle race horses, keeping the notoriously skittish animals relaxed. Taking a horse's pet goat away would have agitated and upset the animal, potentially influencing the outcome of a race.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Jun 3, 2021)

SHABBINS said:


> *Do you keep horses Marie?*
> One of the most interesting explanations behind “gets my goat" involves racing horses. As early as the 1700s, goats were used as companion animals to help settle race horses, keeping the notoriously skittish animals relaxed. Taking a horse's pet goat away would have agitated and upset the animal, potentially influencing the outcome of a race.



The best place for a horse, unless they're working horses, is between two slices of bread.


----------



## Sky (Jun 3, 2021)

mariesnowgoose said:


> That's the one thing about modern life that gets my goat on a daily basis, bleedin' interfering stoopid ass chellspeckers!


----------



## maingate (Jun 3, 2021)

SHABBINS said:


> Do you keep horses Marie?
> One of the most interesting explanations behind “gets my goat" involves racing horses. As early as the 1700s, goats were used as companion animals to help settle race horses, keeping the notoriously skittish animals relaxed. Taking a horse's pet goat away wouldhere ws have agitated and upset the animal, potentially influencing the outcome of a race.


There was a beautiful Palomino Stallion near me. He was imported from Canada to be used at stud. He had a Billy Goat for company and he certainly was quite placid for a stallion. The problem was that his companion Goat was evil. It would attack anything that moved but was gentle with the horse. If I had a gun I would have shot that goat.


----------



## SHABBINS (Jun 3, 2021)

mariesnowgoose said:


> The best place for a horse, unless they're working horses, is between two slices of bread.


You get my goat but, mon cheval je garde.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Jun 4, 2021)

SHABBINS said:


> You get my goat but, mon cheval je garde.



Goat curry. Now you’re talking!


----------



## Brockley (Jun 10, 2021)

Shouldn’t that be curry Goat?


----------



## witzend (Jun 11, 2021)

Harryw said:


> Not sure if these are already included in the WC POI map or not, couldn’t find them.


Great facility and hopefully will get taken up by other areas. But don't think the designer will win any awards like the oil disposal point at our local recycling you need to lift it shoulder high to empty


----------

